#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  consultoria de redes para fibra,radio e roteamento para pequenos provedores

## naldo864

bom dia .

presto consultoria para pequenos provedores em 

1)redes de fibra com pac pon,gpon,epon 
2)redes de radio 
3)roteamento para rede (ospf,bgp,mpls,vpls)

tudo diretamente comigo em um suporte bem personalizado e com bom preço .

telefone 011 957061371(whatsapp) com naldo

----------

